# Carrabelle River



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I will be staying near the mouth of the Carrabelle River in late July. Didn't know if anyone ever fishes this area and could give any advice. I will have a boat for the bay and thats what I am most interested in.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

minkmaster said:


> I will be staying near the mouth of the Carrabelle River in late July. Didn't know if anyone ever fishes this area and could give any advice. I will have a boat for the bay and thats what I am most interested in.


Bring your bug spray!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

that area says Tarpon and scallops to me!....i hear theres some real good red fishing nearby too!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

The end of St George and Dog Islands is spoke of a lot in blogs. What would be there and how do you attack it?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

when i was in the coast guard our 87' the seahawk was moored there.. we did alot of fishing in the area! tarpon stay in the river its real muddy though and noseeum's galore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they would eat your ass alive!!!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

So 5 gallons of bugspray and some Gulp Shrimp? That is the key to Carrabelle? What about the cut?


----------

